

Amazon Kindle is UK's most unused Christmas present - Firebrand
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/44083/kindle-most-unused-christmas-present

======
nodata
The Kindle is for people who like reading books, or who want to read more
books. I suspect the low usage comes from people buying Kindles for others
that don't _want_ to read more books.

~~~
barefoot
Could be, but how do you explain the (nearly) 10% who never used their iPads?

>> The iPad is also mentioned: 9 per cent of respondents claim that they are
yet to use their new device because they "haven't gotten round to it" or
because "it isn't fully charged".

